# Kennt jemand diese Böschungsmatte



## Zander (13. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,
ich helfe zur Zeit einem Freund seinen Teich in den Griff zu bekommen. Dazu benötige ich eine Böschungsmatte zum Bepflanzen seines steilen Uferrandes. Kennt jemand diese Böschungsmatte?
http://www.teichprofi24.de/modules.php?warp=artikel&id=10&kid=9d112afa83a4aff28325c5c98b99e8c3
Ich benötige Sie, wie gesagt zur Befestigung von Unterwasserpflanzen und ev. um groben Sand an den Wänden des Teiches anzubringen. 
Ich selber habe in meinem Teich Kokosmatten mit Pflanztaschen verbaut, würde aber dieses Kunststoffgeflecht vorziehen.

Vielen Dank
Thomas

P.S. Ein tolles Forum


----------



## Frank (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Böschungsmatte*

Hallo Thomas,

herzlich willkommen bei uns.

Zu der von dir verlinkten Böschungsmatte kann ich leider nicht viel sagen.

Allerdings hier mal noch ein anderer Link. Die Ufermatten von NG sind bestens bewährt.


----------



## Zander (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Böschungsmatte*

Vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.
Ich habe inzwischen aber die Matten bestellt. Sie sind 2 cm dick und wenn das Material so ist wie ich es mir vorstelle, ist das für meine Zwecke eine optimale Lösung. Naturagard kenne ich, da bestelle ich auch hin und wieder mal. Ich melde mich nochmals, wenn ich die Matten habe. Vielleicht kann ich auch ein paar Fotos machen.

Thomas


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Böschungsmatte*

Hallo  Thomas,

bin schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt - das ist bestimmt für viele sehr interessant!


----------



## Zander (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Böschungsmatte*

Hallo,
also die Matten waren innerhalb drei Tagen bei mir zu Hause angeliefert worden. Ging super schnell. 
Die Matten sind so wie ich es mir vorstellte.
Es ist ein Geflecht aus Kunststofffäden, fühlt sich im ersten Moment etwas rauh und hart an für meine zarten Hände, die Matte selbst ist aber sehr flexibel und auch dehnbar. Hier eine Nahaufnahme vom Geflecht Bild 1.
In die Matte kann man sehr gut groben Sand reindrücken, auch Steinchen bis so fünf-sechs mm halten sehr gut in der Matte. Siehe Bild 2
Wir wollten ursprünglich direkt in die Matte die Unterwasserpflanzen pflanzen, aber ich kam dann auf die Idee, mit Resten der Matte Pflanztaschen zu machen.
Das war überhaupt kein Problem. Die Reste einmal umschlagen und mit Kabelbinder an der Matte befestigen. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Siehe Bild 3.

So jetzt müssen wir dann mal ausprobieren wie das Ganze mit Wasser funktioniert. Aber bis jetzt bin ich begeistert. Bei meinem eigenen Teich hatte ich Kokosmatten genommen, würde aber inzwischen diese Matte vorziehen. 

Ich werde nochmal ein paar Bilder machen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## steffenK (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Böschungsmatte*

Hallo zusammen,

diese Matte haben wir seit 10 Jahren in unserem Teich eingesetzt. Vorteil: Sie verrotten nicht. Nachteil: Sand wird evtl. ausgewaschen, in Kokosmatten haftet er evtl. besser. Auch __ wuchernde Pflanzen bekommt man schwer wieder raus, falls das mal notwendig sein sollte, weil sie das Gewebe völlig durchwurzeln.
Was aber auch Vorteil sein kann: Die Pflanzen können in der Kunststoffmatte sehr gut wurzeln und finden echten Halt, weil die Matte eben nicht verrottet. Preislich war die Matte damals etwas teurer als die Kokosversion, wie sich das inzwischen verhält, weiß ich nicht.
Die Pflanzen kann man von ihrer Erde befreien und mit Schnur o.ä. direkt auf dieser Matte festbinden, sie wurzeln sich schnell fest. Mit etwas __ Moos erhält man bald einen natürlich wirkenden Uferbereich.
Weiterer Vorteil: Das Kunststoffgeflecht bietet echten Schutz der Folienränder gegen mechanische Einflüsse, z.B. Eis im Winter, weil es relativ zäh und fest ist.

Gruß
Steffen


----------

